# Giardia disinfecting questions



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I had Star's stool sample test back and it was positive for Giardia, even tho she didn't show any symptoms and her stools are hard. Even tho it has been raining a lot in the last few weeks (but not lately) in SC, I still have no idea how she got it because she been kept inside most of the time, and she potty in the potty pads. The only time she goes out is straight in the car in the carrier.

I was looking up things about it and the articles say I need to use quaternary ammonium to disinfect. Anyone have any ideas of what I can use to disinfect?
I read that bleach only sometimes disinfect.

What do you wash with to disinfect things in the washer?

What about hard toys? Furniture, mattresses, carpet or anything else I didn't mention?

Thanks in advance!:toothy9:


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good question! I'd like to know some of this too, in case I decide to get a new puppy and I want to make sure everything is as clean as possible.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wasn't told that I had to disinfect anything. Bonnie had it when I got her, she was given meds and that was that. They did tell me, that to pick up all stools promptly. She, like your pup, had NO symptoms. I do have to have a 2nd stool done, so that they have an official negative stool.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Kristine: The vet tech gave me a sheet. Even tho she said on the phone "humans cant get it" BUT on the sheet about giardia that was given with the meds says "Giardia can cause diarrhea in humans. Therefore, environmental disinfection is important." I didn't want to my pup reinfected again. So basically, I cleaned and disinfected the house that my pup has been to as much as I can with Lysol, Pine-sol and bleach. Instead of cleaning her poop accidents with the usual Nature's Miracle, I used the Lysol All Purpose cleaner. (Just make sure your carpet handle it) Vacuum the carpet every other day. Washed bedding, her bed and soft toys. Disinfect her plastic toys and rinsed it very well. Yes, I sound very paranoid about it, but again, I cannot risk having a reinfection in the house because I have 2 very young kids, and you know how they are and germs!  On the last day of Star's meds I gave her a good bath to wash off any cysts that she has on her fur.

Susan, IMO vets don't give you much on how to clean and prevent from giardia (or anything else) happening again and I have to do more research on my own. You have to ask the questions, or they may just say "here are the meds and give it for 5 days once a day" Mine didnt even tell me the pick up the poop ASAP and it's not even mentioned on the sheet that they gave me either! Lucky, I picked up poop right after she finishes anyway.


----------

